# NSFW Critique Desired: Glamour & Nude Photo Samples (3/2)



## DanHostettler

3of2? hehe...
best, dan














Dan Hostettler: Katka








Dan Hostettler: Lucie








Dan Hostettler: Maruska







Dan Hostettler: Kyla Cole 2​


----------



## PatrickHMS

Ever hear of using "NSFW" in your title ???

*N*(ot)  *S*(afe) *F*(or) *W*(ork)


----------



## jnm

PatrickHMS said:


> Ever hear of using "NSFW" in your title ???
> 
> *N*(ot)  *S*(afe) *F*(or) *W*(ork)



i'd think that 'Nude' sorta implies NSFW, no?


----------



## wtdeane

jnm said:


> i'd think that 'Nude' sorta implies NSFW, no?



I would have thought.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Dan, please use NSFW in you titles, as requested by one of the Admins earlier today, whenever your images include anything that could be construed as nudity of a state of undress.


----------



## DanHostettler

I did already where I could. There is one thread I post edited (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/188831-critique-desired-glamour-nude-photo-samples-1-2-a.html)
also but in the overview of the threads change does not appear.

Dan


----------



## craig

Welcome to the forum!!!!! Outstanding work in all of your threads. Love the style and the light is masterful.

Love & Bass


----------



## GeneralBenson

I love the first one.  Very tasteful.  I very much prefer that kind of glamour photography, rather than the 'hey, here's my boobs' type.  The third one is also very cool and the angles are very interesting.  Are those both the same model?  I see they are listed with the same name.  If so, you did a great job of creating two totally different looks and moods.  I never would have guessed they were the same person.


----------



## bennielou

The first and last are stunningly beautiful.  
The second seems a bit oof on the face, but maybe that was your intention.
The third is very interesting.  It's not "beautiful", but it does have some really interesting qualities, which is good.


----------



## DanHostettler

GeneralBenson said:


> I love the first one.  Very tasteful.  I very much prefer that kind of glamour photography, rather than the 'hey, here's my boobs' type.  The third one is also very cool and the angles are very interesting.  Are those both the same model?  I see they are listed with the same name.  If so, you did a great job of creating two totally different looks and moods.  I never would have guessed they were the same person.



GB, thanks a lot for your compliments! Ooops, no there are not the same models, my mistake with the names. Not even me can create such different looks from the same model .
Image annotation corrected.
Best, Dan


----------

